# Stile and Rail setup?



## fitz (Mar 26, 2005)

Are there any tricks to setting up my stile and rail router bits other than trial and error?I have seen setup jigs for some brands of router bits,but not for my makita
1-5/8" ogee stile and rail bits.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Fitz, The set up blocks you have seen are just properly aligned cuts. You can build your own from some pieces of scrap, then paint them for easy identification. As a rule there is a picture of what the finished cut should look like on the package of the bits. You should see this profile if you look down the surface of your table at the cutter. Once you think you have the height adjusted correctly run a test piece, then see how your other bit lines up with the grooves on it. If it appears centered correctly mark your test piece so you dont forget which it is. Switch your bit and repeat the process. If you are happy with the results paint your pieces. You now have a pair of set up blocks for rapid alignment in future set ups.


----------

